# What model year did Toro start the HD marketing



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

I am looking at a "brand new" 1028 oxe. dealer says it is brand new but it does not have the HD marketing labels on it or the heavy duty black skid shoes.....I am thinking this may be a left over or even a couple of years old .....maybe even factory reconditioned. I think they came out with the "HD" labeling on the machines in 2011 or 2012 ....Any help is greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ask for the serial number and look up the manufacture year here:

https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...unity/product_center/225/product_center/30034


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

beardown34 said:


> Ask for the serial number and look up the manufacture year here:
> 
> https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...unity/product_center/225/product_center/30034


 
Thanks for the response beardown. I was on the site from the link you supplied and I could not find anything that would give that information. I might be missing something.


----------



## bilderberg (Feb 17, 2014)

It looks like the normal 1028 (38663) was only made in 2012.

https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...ommunityID=225&PageID=30031#drawingResultPage


> Model Number 38663
> Serial # 312000001 - 312999999
> Model Year 2012
> Product Name Power Max 1028 OXE Snowthrower



The HD (38674) was 2013-2014, as seen if plugged into the model search from the above link.


> Model # Serial Year Product Name
> 38674 314000001 - 314999999 2014 Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OXE Snowthrower
> 38674 313000001 - 313999999 2013 Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OXE Snowthrower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the toro website will not tell you when the " hd " model line was introduced. entering yor machines info will only tell you about it


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Great!

Thank you all for your help. Was going to buy a 1028 but it looked weather faded and all the controls where stiff. Was 100% brand new but it was the non hd marketed model (built in 2011). I still would have bought it but I think it had been out in the weather with out being used for some time. 
Thanks for the help, I was led to believe by the salesman that it was last years left over. Not sure if he knew it was a 2 year left over or not but I did not want to take it knowing that it may have been sitting that long out in the weather.


----------

